# Thankyou SPs



## Forest_for_the_Trees (May 3, 2013)

I just want to thankyou to the SPs who took me on recently at work, 
I probably did not thank you properly but after about 5 years working in an SJ world I was totally burnt out and felt awful about myself and the SPs got me back onto a road to some sort of professional recovery.
I know I did not thankyou enough at the time but hopefully by thankyou somehow I can get my karma back on track at the time.
I probably left the job badly and without grace but I must say SPs you rock my world!
BIG THANKYOU 
I LOVE YOU GUYS :tongue:
SPs you can rock my world anytime :crazy:


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

You should probably just thank the people at work. :wink:


----------

